# Foreign fighters from Europe traveling to Iraq to fight islamists



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

New stream of foreign fighters from Europe take up arms against Islamic militants | CP24.com


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's hope this grows.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This was funny

"My ex-wife and my mother both say that they want to tie me to a chair to make sure that I don't leave," Pirani said. "They cannot understand that once in a while you have to sacrifice everything to fight for basic rights."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You have to love the Kurds!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Small and Large Kurds is good


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

No need to worry. The muslims have given up. Hamas, the muslim brotherhood, isis and the rest of the middle east has now seen what their reward is...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ANd our government has screwed them (Kurds) over at least three times in the past...I'm amazed if they ever trust the US again


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> No need to worry. The muslims have given up. Hamas, the muslim brotherhood, isis and the rest of the middle east has now seen what their reward is...
> 
> View attachment 6692


72 of them....all nymphomaniacal


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kudos to the European Kurds. I admire their chutzspah.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

if i thought I would be viable support id take off and be there too. good for them! god bless them!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arnt Kurds as bad as the Scott's and Irish?? Give their left nut for a good fight???

Good on them









May they provide one hell of a dating service


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

From Wikipedia: _ ""In Islam, the concept of 72 virgins (houri) refers to an aspect of Jannah (Paradise). This concept is grounded in Qur'anic text which describe a sensual Paradise where believing men are rewarded by being wed[1] to virgins with "full grown", "swelling" or "pears-shaped" breasts.[2][3] Conversly, women will be provided with only one man, and they "will be satisfied with him".[4]""_

Doesn't seem fair!!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Small and Large Kurds is good


That's got me tickled!!:lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a MUST-read from top to bottom&#8230; so much hilarity 

72 Virgins - WikiIslam


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> From Wikipedia: _ ""In Islam, the concept of 72 virgins (houri) refers to an aspect of Jannah (Paradise). This concept is grounded in Qur'anic text which describe a sensual Paradise where believing men are rewarded by being wed[1] to virgins with "full grown", "swelling" or "pears-shaped" breasts.[2][3] Conversly, women will be provided with only one man, and they "will be satisfied with him".[4]""_
> 
> Doesn't seem fair!!!


And yet by that indoctrine, that would rule out 1-15 yr old girls...guess some of them did'nt get the memo..?


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

Lets hope for the best. Many civilians are dying in this war.


----------

